# Randbepflanzung



## Mark2111 (18. Apr. 2011)

Hallo "Gemeinde" 

Ich bin der Mark, komme aus Österreich und hab mir vor ein paar Wochen einen Gartenteich angelegt. Nach langem Suchen bin ich auf Eure Seite gestoßen .

Allerhand hübsche Sachen bei euch  respekt.


Nun stelle ich mir die Frage wie ich am besten in den steilen Bereichen Pflanzen setze.

Meine Idee wäre gewesen, dass ich einen feinmaschigen Drahtzaun (Für Kaninchen oder so) besorge diesen umbiege und mit feinen Rollschotter oder Kies ausfülle und da die Pflanzen reinsetze.

Hat das schon jemand von euch gemacht oda gibts bessere Ideen.

Danke schon mal 

LG mark


----------



## Hexe_Mol (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

hallo mark 

:willkommen hier im teichforum, bei den "pfützen-verrückten"!

ja, es gibt eine bessere idee für deine pflanzfrage......... gib mal in die foren-suche den begriff "pflanztaschen" ein, da findest du bestimmt schon massenweise tipps, vorschläge, fotos usw... und wenn du dazu dann gezielte fragen hast, immer raus damit, hier findet sich auf fast jede frage eine antwort.  kaninchendraht würde ich dir nicht empfehlen,  auch wenn es relativ dünner draht ist, hätte ich bei dem gedanken "spitze drahtenden im teich" doch bauchschmerzen. 

kaufen kannst du diese pflanztaschen z.b bei der firma czebra oder bei naturagart in div. maßen. 

ach ja....... auch wenn es nicht direkt mit dem thema randbepflanzung zu tun hast. auf deinem foto sieht es so aus, als würdest du kies, steine usw.. direkt auf die folie aufbringen?  hast du schonmal über den einsatz von ufermatten nachgedacht? die würden sowohl die folie vor spitzen gegenständen, als auch vor uv-strahlung schützen und somit deren lebensdauer deutlich verlängern. auch das ansiedeln von pflanzen würde dadurch sehr stark vereinfacht.


----------



## Mark2111 (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Danke für die links. Werd ich gleich mal durchstöbern.

Und auch noch Danke für den herzlichen Empfang bei euch 

Bzgl. der Kieselsteine auf der Folie.. Ehrlich gesagt gefallen mir die Ufermatten gar nicht 
Sind alles Rundkorn vom örtlichen Erdbau-mensch 

lg Mark


----------



## Hexe_Mol (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*



hmmm..... wenn dir ufermatten nicht gefallen, dann wäre evtl steinfolie oder steinvlies (letzteres gibts bei czebra und es ist lange nicht so "starr" wie steinfolie...... viel besser zu verlegen) ne alternative? oder eine schicht dünnes vlies unter die steine?

beim schutz der folie geht es ja nicht "nur" um mechanische einflüsse (die auch von tieren usw... verursacht werden können), sondern auch um den schutz vor uv-strahlung. diese löst die weichmacher aus der folie und sorgt dafür, dass sie wesentlich schneller brüchig und spröde wird.


----------



## karsten. (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Moin 
Vielleicht ist [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8/]hier[/URL] was für Dich dabei 

mfG


----------



## Mark2111 (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Danke vorweg mal an Karsten! Klasse Idee mit den Ästen! Sieht toll aus.. ! 

Werde dass mit einer Kunststoffböschungsmatte kombiniern (eigentlich ist's ja nur Sinn zum Zweck) 

Bilder folgen wenns erledigt ist 

Herzlichen Dank nochmals!

LG mark


----------



## Mark2111 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Sooo... endlich wieda mal Zeit fürs Forum 

Hab jetz ziemlich alles halbwegs fertig und meines achtens ist das gar net mal  so schlecht gelungen .-) 

( Man buat einen Teich sowieso zweimal  )

Was hättet ihr für eine Idee bezüglich Pflazen die mir die Folie verdecken?
Irgendetwas dass wuchert oda Teppich ähnliches 

Lg mark


----------



## Moderlieschenking (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Servus Mark,
von weiten schauts ganz gut aus 
was mir aber dann auffällt, im hinteren Bereich bist Du mit dem Ufer deutlich zu hoch.
Ich an deiner Stell würde das korrigieren - entweder den vorderen Bereich erhöhen oder
den hinteren rechten Bereich abflachen.
Da du kein Freund von Ufermatten bist ( sind meines Erachtens zwar die ideale Lösung
und schützen noch dazu die Folie) musst Du halt mit Steinen arbeiten.
Ich verwende auch gern Steine - die richtige Mischung finde ich machts.
Als perfekter __ Bodendecker bietet sich __ Pfennigkraut an. 
Ich würde das Pfennigkraut ausserhalb ins Erdreich setzen, und dann über die Steine
reinwachsen lassen.
Aber gegen die ungeschützte Folie musst Du was machen, sonst hast Du in ein paar 
Jahren ein grösseres Problem.
LG Markus


----------



## Tomke (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Moin zusammen, 

da hab ich dann auch eine kleine Frage zu: 
Kann man wirklich Holz ins Wasser legen? Kommen da nicht wieder zuviele Nährstoffe rein, weils doch bestimmt auf Dauer weggammelt? Wodrauf muß ich da achten? 
Hab mein Teichlein jetzt gerade dank Eurer Hilfe wieder klar und möchte es nicht wieder verderben.
Aber ich würde Holz sooo gerne zum Gestalten nehmen, weil´s so schön ausschaut.  

Bis bald,
Heike


----------



## Moderlieschenking (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Hallo Heike,
frisches Holz würde ich nicht hernehmen.
Ich lebe direkt an einem Gebirgsfluss und dort gibt es des öfteren Schwemmholz.
dieses liegt oft schon monate- bzw. jahrelang im Wasser und gibt m.M.n. so gut wie
keine Nährstoffe mehr ab. 
Ich achte aber darauf dass das Holz nicht morsch ist.
Ausserdem lege ich das Holz nicht direkt in den Teich sondern verwende es nur zur
Ufergestaltung.
LG Markus


----------



## Tomke (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Hallo Markus,

tja, dann muß ich mal auf Suche gehen. Ich wohne direkt an der Nordsee und da findet sich auch altes, "sauberes" Holz beizeiten. Könnte nur Probleme mit Salz geben, das sich da vielleicht reingesetzt hat...
Vielleicht geht auch jahrelang gelagertes Kaminholz ohne Rinde. Werde es mal vorsichtig am Rand antesten, wenn ich ein passendes Stück finde. 

Vielen Dank und bis bald,

Heike


----------



## Mark2111 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Hallo Markus

Danke für den Tip mit dem __ Pfennigkraut! 

Wegen der ungeschützen Folie.. wird reichen wenn ich nur den Teil abdecke wo kein Wasser ist oda komplett?

LG Und Danke!


----------



## doh (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Wo kein Wasser ist langt!
Sorry für die "kurze" Antwort bin etwas in Zeitdruck. 


_______
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Mops (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Hallo,

wir sind ja auch gerade mitten im Teichbau und der Gestaltung. Über die ungeschützte Folie machen wir uns auch so unsere Gedanken. Daher muß ich nochmal nachfragen, wie weit muß die Folie bedeckt sein, nur oberhalb des Wassers, oder auch im Wasser? Haben dort einige steile Bereiche, wo eigentlich nix wirklich halten würde.

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Moderlieschenking (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Hallo,


> Über die ungeschützte Folie machen wir uns auch so unsere Gedanken. Daher muß ich nochmal nachfragen, wie weit muß die Folie bedeckt sein, nur oberhalb des Wassers, oder auch im Wasser?


Es geht ja um die UV Strahlung - welche die Folie schneller altern lässt.
durch das Wasser wird zwar die UV Strahlung etwas abgeschwächt aber besser wäre es
auf alle Fälle wenn der Bereich im Flachwasser auch geschützt wird.
Ich habe bei mir bis zur 50 cm Stufe Ufermatten gelegt und bei der 50 cm Stufe ist dann Substrat. Also keine Angriffsfläche für die UV Strahlung.
Also ich gehe da kein Risiko ein - aber das kann jeder halten wie er will.
LG Markus


----------



## lissbeth66 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Hallo,

ich naehe Pflanztaschen aus Jutestoff selber , kostet dann nur noch Centbetraege .

gut ist ein Jutesack - quergelegt an den seiten halb aufgeschnitten , umgeschlagen . Taschennaehte und Randnaehte dauern mit der Maschiene 10 Minuten ! Das schuetzt dann auch die Folie .

Gruss Karin


----------



## Petra1970 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Huhu

Ich kann nur zu einer Ufermatte raten, ist zwar nicht das billigste lohnt sich aber echt.
Bilder von heute, der Teich ist im Sommer/ Herbst 2009 gebaut worden und ich habe wenig eingesetzt.

gruß pogge


----------



## Sternenstaub (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Hallo Pogge was ist das für eine tolle violette Blüte auf dem ersten Bild ?
LG Angelika


----------



## Mulmig (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Hallo,
bin zwar nicht pogge, kann Dir aber den Namen sagen:
__ Knäuel-Glockenblume (Campanula glomerata)
mag durchlässigen, lehmigen Boden...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Petra1970 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Hallo

Ja genau ist eine Glockenblume, ich habe um den Teich noch kleine Beete angelegt das es etwas Wilder ausschaut .
Ich mag das nicht so wenn ein Teich von Rasen umgeben ist, bin jetzt gerade dabei den Weg zu gestalten also noch Baustelle.

Gruß Petra


----------



## Sternenstaub (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Vielen Dank auch muss ich mir gleich besorgen
Gruß Angelika


----------



## KoiZuchtNeuling (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Randbepflanzung*

Wow!Sieht wirklich schön aus!


----------

